# platy fry feedings?



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

how many times a day and what would you feed five week old platy fry? they are in the tank with the adults..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

herefishyfishy1 said:


> how many times a day and what would you feed five week old platy fry? they are in the tank with the adults..


h1:

Three times per day with one feeding being a *home made recipe *or brine shrimp.

TR


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

feedin them while they are in the tank with the adults (unless they are in a breeding trap) is of no use IMO. the adults will pretty much gobble up the food. move them to outgrow tank. they will take a lil longer to grow but will get the required nutrition for growth.


----------



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

oh my gosh.. other than the babies i only have four female platy in the tank.. if i made that mixture.. how long would it take for them to get through the whole thing?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed them Plecocaine.........................................


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

herefishyfishy1 said:


> oh my gosh.. other than the babies i only have four female platy in the tank.. if i made that mixture.. how long would it take for them to get through the whole thing?


h1: you would have a lifetime supply!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding of course.

You can put the recipe in four of the small "Ranch Dip type cups (approximately 2" high and 3" diameter)" and freeze three of them.

The frozen cups will easily be OK to thaw and subsequently use for several years.

Although no one is making my recipes I continue the encouragement as you cannot believe the growth of fish as well as the vibrancy of their colors when feeding these recipes.




lohachata said:


> feed them Plecocaine.........................................


How could I have possibly forgotten!!!    

h1: serious though loha's #2 Plecocaine would be a very good substitute for one of the feeding of flakes (I feed this also).

TR


----------

